
“The Witcher 3” Developers started out with no clue how to make games - anw
http://www.pcgamer.com/the-witcher-3-devs-started-out-with-no-clue-how-to-make-games/
======
danso
This is just an excerpt of a longer post here:
[http://www.glixel.com/interviews/witcher-studio-boss-we-
had-...](http://www.glixel.com/interviews/witcher-studio-boss-we-had-no-clue-
how-to-make-games-w472316)

Somewhat gratifying to know the origin of their bizarre, 90s-era retro company
name:

> I had contacts in the United States through the bulletin-board system scene,
> and one of my friends from the BBS recommended a game wholesaler. We started
> importing CDs, and initially Michał was selling them at the computer market
> on the weekends. Initially, we got them from any channel we could. I
> remember one of our first contacts was a company called Just CDs in Anaheim.
> I was just on the phone, ordering games like, "Five units of Indiana Jones.
> Two units of Day of the Tentacle." After three months of this sort of
> incubation, in the gray zone so to speak, we said, "Hey, it's going well.
> Let's start a company."

> And that's why it's called CD Projekt?

> Exactly, because we were the first with CDs. And then, you know, we slowly
> learned how the industry worked. We went for the first time to the Consumer
> Electronics Show. We were in heaven.

